# anybody plant browntop for the ducks



## fountain (Jul 31, 2009)

i am going to throw out some brown top millet in some places that have dried up, but still wet, around the river to see if i can get a steady flow of ducks to hunt for january. 

anybody have any luck with this?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 31, 2009)

Brown top is awesome, plant it and the ducks just show up out of the blue. Yall can plant all you want, but the flyways aint gonna shift.


----------



## fountain (Jul 31, 2009)

yup--they fly the river and will do the same this year.  we have a big lake in our place off the river and ducks always go in it, but never enough to have a steady shoot.  they will come and hopefully the millet deal is gonna work and they will bring friends.

my main place to shoot is on a sandbar--on good cold foggy mornings they fly low over the sandbar and there are a lot of them.  i found out why there are a lot last year--the thunderous booms on the other side of the river and off the river gave it away--they must have had something they liked--an hour+ of soild shooting was kind of a giveaway.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 31, 2009)

They probably had millet planted on the other side of the river. What do you consider a steady shoot?


----------



## fountain (Aug 1, 2009)

steady meant not more than a few seconds between shots from daylight then on for about an hour or so.
im pretty sure they didnt have millet planted--maybe some corn got poured in the water, but not millet.  anyone that shoots ducks around here dont get up to waste their time on 3 ducks--they make it worth their while and get a good size group together and make a morning out of it.  they will pour our corn for about 2 weeks prior to the shoot and then they "get their money worth"--with lead shot.

i just go sit on my little point on the bar and shoot my 3, if im lucky enough to get them over me and not off to the sides, and go home.  it is hard to cover a whole sandbar and usually they fly the run of the river, so i usually get several shots, but i am going to have to be picky about when i take them as they can fall in the river really easy and then i have wasted a duck.  i just shoot the ones that i think will fall where i can get to them--no need to waste them.


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 1, 2009)

Brown top has a stalk that want hold up very well if the water comes back up on it. 

Jap millet works much better for this purpose.

Good Luck


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 2, 2009)

fountain said:


> i am going to throw out some brown top millet in some places that have dried up, but still wet, around the river to see if i can get a steady flow of ducks to hunt for january.
> 
> anybody have any luck with this?



Im gonna be planting some BTM here soon too. Never tried it before but from what ive heard you get the same results as Jap Millet but half the price. Let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 2, 2009)

As long as you can keep it dry it'll work. Jap Millet will grow even in water.


----------



## fountain (Aug 2, 2009)

well dern i wish the jap millet suggestions would have popped up earlier--already have the brown top.  i have to get it out today so the rains can beat it in for me.  i have been draggin the last few days


----------



## bcoody14 (Aug 3, 2009)

I broadcasted some brown top in a dried up beaver pond a couple weeks ago. It came up great while the mud was still somewhat moist. After a couple weeks, I went and checked it again and the deer and turkeys had eaten it all the way to the ground. Hopefully it will rebound and still head out in time...


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Aug 3, 2009)

Try grain sorgum or how ever you spell it......anyhow its stalk is really strong and grows in water well....Jap millet would be my choice over brown top.   Dwarf corn, with a good supply of fertilizer, and rice grows good if its good and cold....


----------

